# im new. i have endo and want to ttc



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

0hello everyone

i have joined here because i found out i had endo back in nov 03 when i had my first lap. i have just had my second lap to laser the endo. they have cleared it all but i had it quite servere!!! 

me and my partner wanted to try for a baby before i found out i had endo and now i have had it treated we are going to go for it.

thanks for reading i will look forward to finding out about everyone

thanks for any reply's

from katie x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Katie

Welcome to FF 

Sorry to hear about your endo, it isnt a very plesent thing to have to go through having it, i myself have endo and my insides are all stuck together and i have one endometrial cyst that keeps reappearing and grows at an alarming rate, i have had 3 laps so far and 1 laparotomy to try and remove my endo so i do know what you are going through.

I would like to say though that there is light at the end of the tunnel as i have just had a baby girl through IVF and there are lots of girls on here that have had a success even though they have endo.

I want to wish you lots of luck

Mel

x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Katie

Welcome to Fertility friends 

Good to see u here.

Hope that u find it as helpful as the nes site for the endo.

Everyone is soooo helpful i have been here since janurary and have got lots of help here.

Look forward to chatting to u soon, chat later on msn sweetie.

PS chat room is also gr8 too and doesnt often break down either lol

(Eeyore from nes)


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Katie ~ welcome to FF 

Hope you are all recovered from your lap ~ loads of luck with ttc

You'll get laods of support on here,

Lizzy xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Katie,

Welcome to FF! It's good that you have joined us.

Wishing you lots of luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## sanity_is_overated (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Katie

*WELCOME* to Fertility Friends 
I'd like to wish you good luck!
Sid
xx


----------

